# [solved] /dev/ttyUSB0 device busy since 2.6.28

## Cereza

Hello. Since I updated to gentoo-sources-2.6.28 (from 2.6.27-r3, genkernell them both) when I run wvdial it fails with "/dev/ttyUSB0 device or resource busy" and can't connect to internet. If I boot with my old 2.6.27-r3 wvdial works fine, so I presume the problem is an issue with the .28 kernel but I have not idea of what's the problem exactly or how can I fix it.

The modem is USB Huawei E220 (a crappy piece of hardware... stay away from it if you can  :lol: )

Any ideas?Last edited by Cereza on Mon Dec 29, 2008 7:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## outermeasure

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Hello. Since I updated to gentoo-sources-2.6.28 (from 2.6.27-r3, genkernell them both) when I run wvdial it fails with "/dev/ttyUSB0 device or resource busy" and can't connect to internet. If I boot with my old 2.6.27-r3 wvdial works fine, so I presume the problem is an issue with the .28 kernel but I have not idea of what's the problem exactly or how can I fix it.
> 
> Any ideas?

 

Run lsof to see which process is using it?

----------

## Cereza

 *outermeasure wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   Hello. Since I updated to gentoo-sources-2.6.28 (from 2.6.27-r3, genkernell them both) when I run wvdial it fails with "/dev/ttyUSB0 device or resource busy" and can't connect to internet. If I boot with my old 2.6.27-r3 wvdial works fine, so I presume the problem is an issue with the .28 kernel but I have not idea of what's the problem exactly or how can I fix it.
> 
> Any ideas? 
> 
> Run lsof to see which process is using it?

 

I didn't know about lsof, really useful tool :) thank you outermeasure.

But when I returned to 2.6.28 for use it, wvdial worked fine, weird, because before I started this thread I had to reboot a couple of times and the problem with /dev/ttyUSB0 persisted in them.

----------

